# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Met het kerstdiner let ik op of het biologisch verantwoord is

## Leontien

Kerst staat weer voor de deur en dan komen de lekkerste gerechten op tafel. Wanneer jij een kerstdinee voorbereidt, let je dan op of de ingrediënten biologisch verantwoord zijn? Of kijk je gewoon wat je nodig hebt bij het gerecht en koopt dat zonder te letten of het biologisch is?

Stem en geef je mening!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn paps doet gewoon boodschappen en neemt wat hij nodig heeft, maar ik kijk wel naar biologische/fair trade/'goede' producten... alleen onze supermarkt (c1000) heeft daarin een te beperkt aanbod  :Frown:  
Ik heb wel het idee dat er rond de zomer meer keus is dan in de winter... maar misschien kom dat ook omdat we in de zomer meer toeren en dan bij boerderijtjes zelfgemaakte kaas en groenten kopen...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik koop gewoon wat ik nodig heb... 
Daarbij let ik wel op:
-Zoveel mogelijk groenten,
-Zo min mogelijk vet (gourmet ipv fondue bijv)

----------


## John_Swain

het is een beetje afhankelijk waar we de spullen halen.
als ik het over aldi heb dan weet je genoeg.
echter zijn er wel dingen waar we wel op letten zoals bijvoorbeeld eieren.
en natuurlijk de kalkoen moet een goed leven gehad hebben.
voor de rest kijken we eigenlijk niet zo nauw.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik kwam vandaag via een site bij een artikel over dat biologische voeding in de supermarkt toch niet zo biologisch is als er op de verpakking staat  :Confused: ... nu kan ik alleen de link niet terugvinden  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik let daar eigenlijk niet zo op, ten eerste omdat wij een van de kerstdagen altijd bij iemand anders eten, en de andere kerstdag gewoon thuis, en dan doet mn moeder de inkopen en het diner.

----------

